# What does ED mean?



## qwkrsx (May 11, 2009)

Ok so I started doing some research and I don't know what ED means and it's driving me crazy. I have been googling it for the past 30 mins with no luck. Help please.


----------



## Shadowcam (May 11, 2009)

ED=Every day


----------



## Shadowcam (May 11, 2009)

EOD=Every other day


----------



## GoT4FF (May 11, 2009)

ED is erectile disfuntion - inother word you can't get it up for sex due all sorts of factors.  It can be treated with pills (Viagra, etc.) or injections (TriMix, Caverject, etc.)


----------



## Marat (May 12, 2009)

What's the context? Erectile dysfunction is an option as well.


----------



## Built (May 12, 2009)

Also "eating disorder".


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2009)

Or just a friend's name.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 12, 2009)

m11 said:


> What's the context? Erectile dysfunction is an option as well.



Damn...beat me to it.


----------



## qwkrsx (May 12, 2009)

lmao thanks guys! I'm gonna do a bit more research and post a possible first cycle for some feedback thanks


----------

